# Vararam Power Wedge



## Roeville (Mar 1, 2012)

So I am browsing around looking at car parts this morning like I frequntly do and I stumbled across something I had not seen before. It's called the Vararam Power Wedge. 

Vararam Power Wedge - 90mm LS2 Applications [VRX-92] - $139.95$129.95 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!

I'm very familiar with the Vararam name, they are a local Houston area dealer and sell one of the more popular CAI's for the GTO which happens to be the one that I have. So I am very intrigued by this part.

My concern is that it might be one of those gimmicky car parts that has claims that it can't really live up to, but then again it's a well known reputable name. 

So I thought maybe some of the more technical guys and or engine experts might chime in on their thoughts of this product. It's relatively inexpensive considering the price of GTO parts and if it can live up to their claims might be a nice investment with good ROI. 

Anyhow, anyone have any thoughts on this product?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Total BS. If changing the angle did anything FAST would have done on their manifolds a long time ago. VR's claims are bold but I've never seen them backed up at least on our cars with a valid test. You could always be the Guinea pig tho. . .


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

What are normal increases on other companies throttle body spacers on these cars? I would venture to guess this would be similar if not the same. You can probably find results from another company that has been making spacers longer. If you think those numbers justify buying i don't see why it wouldn't be worth a shot. But i agree with Svede, why wouldn't companies like fast do this if it's so much of a game changer?


----------



## Roeville (Mar 1, 2012)

ZEIKE524 said:


> What are normal increases on other companies throttle body spacers on these cars? I would venture to guess this would be similar if not the same. You can probably find results from another company that has been making spacers longer. If you think those numbers justify buying i don't see why it wouldn't be worth a shot. But i agree with Svede, why wouldn't companies like fast do this if it's so much of a game changer?


The only ones that I have ever seen were for the LT1 firebirds or LS1 models, this is the first one I have ever seen for the LS2 GTO. The others from what I gather were mostly gimmicks and mostly a waste of time from what I have heard. I have never had one.... But then again, I'll never have one of those "Tornado Cyclone Tubes" that increase your HP by whatever you see on ebay either.

I also, have not seen a company of Vararam's caliber put something out like this either. Which is why I was kind of intrigued, but still very skeptical.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Vararam's sales must have really gone down the tubes. Resorting to snake oil
products is only going to hurt them more.

"By tilting the throttlebody downward to a specific angle of attack (Our secret)"

Big Secret. I bet no one could ever figure out their secret. :rofl:
Way too complex.

Larry


----------



## aikidoshadow (Oct 16, 2012)

Im just looking for a good spacer that's tapped to run the wet kit into.


----------

